# 2 Youth Bows



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I have 2 Youth Bows for sale, both in great shape. My son just bought a new bow and now needs money to equip it.
Thanks for looking

Drop price and Ill throw in a soft bow case to go with it.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29090707&cat=214&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=2


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

The Diamond is sold still have the Browning Micro Midas 3 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Both bows are sold.


----------

